# Differentiation Strategy



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

A differentiation strategy calls for the development of a product or service that offers unique attributes that are valued by customers (enough that they are willing to pay more for it) and that customers perceive to be better than or different from the products of the competition (enough to make choosing you over the competition a no-brainer).

What are you doing to inspire customers to differentiate, discern and draw relevant distinctions between your mindset, means, methods, measurements and motivations and the competitions?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

800PoundGuerrilla said:


> A differentiation strategy calls for the development of a product or service that offers unique attributes that are valued by customers (enough that they are willing to pay more for it) and that customers perceive to be better than or different from the products of the competition (enough to make choosing you over the competition a no-brainer).
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing to inspire customers to differentiate, discern and draw relevant distinctions between your mindset, means, methods, measurements and motivations and the competitions?



I still have my teeth. That helps. If I'm the only one who shows up and still has his teeth. That's usually enough motivation.


----------



## krem (Mar 20, 2016)

im bald and when the sun shines on my head it makes me look bright:thumbup:
or is this all headed in wrong direction??
i use the straight edge sheet, so there is no recess on one side of the sheet, the bottom or top, i tell the builders that it makes it easier for the to fit their skirting boards, they dont have to spend time on their knees packing out the bottoms so the skirting dont kick into the recess, they love it!!
simple, costs the same but has won me 3 projects already this yr!!
krem


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

krem said:


> im bald and when the sun shines on my head it makes me look bright:thumbup:
> or is this all headed in wrong direction??
> i use the straight edge sheet, so there is no recess on one side of the sheet, the bottom or top, i tell the builders that it makes it easier for the to fit their skirting boards, they dont have to spend time on their knees packing out the bottoms so the skirting dont kick into the recess, they love it!!
> simple, costs the same but has won me 3 projects already this yr!!
> krem


You can buy sheet with only one side beveled??


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

800PoundGuerrilla said:


> A differentiation strategy calls for the development of a product or service that offers unique attributes that are valued by customers (enough that they are willing to pay more for it) and that customers perceive to be better than or different from the products of the competition (enough to make choosing you over the competition a no-brainer).
> 
> What are you doing to inspire customers to differentiate, discern and draw relevant distinctions between your mindset, means, methods, measurements and motivations and the competitions?


ER? UH? I dunno. Maybe KICKBACKS?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Mostly, the quality of the finished product is the main selling point,,,, 
and being fluent in English.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

That's a secret.

Reading the tricks of the trade thread might inspire you mindset 800pounder


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> You can buy sheet with only one side beveled??


Yes we can. But not all areas stock it, as they would need a lot more warehouse room.
http://www.gyprock.com.au/pages/products/plasterboard/plus.aspx


----------

